
FDA approves first medical accessory for the Apple Watch–an EKG sensor - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/fda-approves-first-medical-accessory-for-the-apple-watch-an-ekg-sensor/
======
smarx007
Nope:
[https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfpmn/pmn...](https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfpmn/pmn.cfm?ID=K171816)

"Type: Traditional" means it's a traditional certified EKG with AI, not an AI
certified EKG. I.e. no AI is involved in AFib detection.

